
How does Oregon’s first-in-the-nation rent control law work? - rbanffy
https://www.oregonlive.com/business/2019/03/how-does-oregons-first-in-the-nation-rent-control-law-work-a-quick-guide.html
======
towaway1138
They left out the most important question, which is: What will the poor do
when developers rationally build fewer units of housing as a result?

